# exhaust



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

if your exhaust is 2.5inch like stock or if you buy an exhaust that is the same 2.5 inch will an after market set headers fit on it or should i buy an exhaust that is 3.0 inch was thinking about buying corsa sport exhaust. but it is 2.5inch. thanks guys :confused


----------



## Somewhat_Broken (Mar 6, 2006)

2.5 inch per side is alot, the stock pipes pinch down fairly tight and an cat back is a great upgrade.

Corsa or Magnaflow are both good choices.


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

still woundering about the header thing it seems i can only find 3.inch headers would they still connet to the 2.5 inch pipe or not :confused 

thanks :cheers


----------



## summerwolf (Jul 13, 2006)

your headers can/will bolt up to the stock 2.5 inch size, but if you want a decent upgrade go to the three inch exhaust....


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

thanks alot for the info :cool


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

you don't need a 3" exhaust except for turbo/super charger or a wild head/ cam combo. 2.5" is enough for 500+ HP and yes my 3" midpipes bolt up fine to my 2.5" catlessback. the flanges are the same size


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

svede1212 said:


> you don't need a 3" exhaust except for turbo/super charger or a wild head/ cam combo. 2.5" is enough for 500+ HP and yes my 3" midpipes bolt up fine to my 2.5" catlessback. the flanges are the same size


very true 2.5 max ive got single 3.5


----------

